# Cant hookup my Subwoofer:(



## derin11 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have tried many various ways to hookup my Subwoofer to my Receiver and cant get anything..

Im using HDMI cables for every audio/visual connection with my setup. I only however need to listen to music with the subwoofer, If it can be hooked up to utilize the TV as well, that would be nice.

Here are some photos of the connections, if you guys could let me know what cables i need to use and where exactly they need to go asap that would be great, im throwing a fundraiser tonight and needs subwoofers for my music!

Thanks
Derin

http://img836.imageshack.us/i/photo4vo.jpg/

http://img845.imageshack.us/i/photo5gm.jpg/

http://img853.imageshack.us/i/photo6a.jpg/


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Run a rca cable from the sub out on the back of the reciever to one of the inputs on the back of the sub, either one it doesn't matter, and you should get the sub to work. Then set the crossover on the sub to 80hz and the volume or gain at 1/2 and see how it sounds. You can tweek from there.


----------



## derin11 (Apr 29, 2011)

when you say back of the sub doesnt matter means?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Left or Right input doesn't matter, because the sub is mono. Break out the owners manual for your receiver. It looks modern and most likely has a internal crossover for the subs output. If you set your crossover to 80hz for the output, then you don't want to use the sub-woofers internal crossover.

Looking at the picture, it looks like it is set to bypass(this is correct if your receiver has its on crossover). It looks like the phase is set to 180. Unless the sub is the in back of the room, that probably won't sound good. Try setting it to 0 and place the sub near the mains.

Volume at half way is probably a good place to start. Did your receiver come with a set up mic?


----------



## derin11 (Apr 29, 2011)

ok, so get a white/red rca cable, run which color from the sub out on the receiver? and which colors to the Inputs? also when i run just the red cable from the sub out to the red sub in, the sub gets very loud but doesnt play along with the music


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

derin11 said:


> ok, so get a white/red rca cable, run which color from the sub out on the receiver? and which colors to the Inputs? also when i run just the red cable from the sub out to the red sub in, the sub gets very loud but doesnt play along with the music


If you are using a stereo RCA cable, it doesn't matter what color you use, as long as its the same color on both sides.

Did you set the phase to 0? It's not going to play along with the music set to 180.

Later you can get a longer mono RCA cable for better placement, and have a cleaner looking install when you get it working how you need/want it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I got distracted but Generic is correct. Just run one cable from the sub out to either of the inputs. You need to look at the manual to see what kind of bass management the reciever has.


----------

